# Career 101 Seminar with Mike Verta!



## mverta (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello, everyone -

I've been fortunate enough to be a working composer in Hollywood for more than 20 years, now; probably something like what you might have in mind for your own career: isn't always fame and flash, but you have a nice house, a couple of cars, some toys, and a family provided for. But if I had to go back and do it all over again, there's a ton of things I wish I would have known earlier - things I wish someone had told me when I was first starting out - would've saved a lot of time and heartache in the early days! Well, in a sort of pay-it-forward sense, that's exactly what I've decided to do, and so I've become an instructor at PowHow.com, where I can do live training online for students anywhere in the world, and really help them navigate the often-confusing world of being a professional composer.

And, to celebrate the launch, in addition to 1-on-1 mentoring/training in theory/composition, orchestration, thematic development, vi-techniques, etc., I'm starting things off with a class on starting out - networking, representation, demos, skillset essentials, etc. - everything I've learned in 20 years of working in Hollywood. A jam-packed hour-and-a-half, live, where you can ask questions, get answers, and build your gameplan for moving forward.

Sign up today at http://www.powhow.com/classes/mike-verta (Mike Verta's PowHow Studio!)

See you then!

_Mike


----------



## Casey Edwards (Sep 18, 2012)

$30.00 is a very generous fee, Mike. I'm afraid that I might not make it home in time as my schedule on Friday is uncertain and Wednesday is out of the question . Have fun guys!


----------



## mverta (Sep 18, 2012)

Request a time.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Sep 19, 2012)

Sounds great! I'm in :D 

CU at PowHow...


----------



## Pegan (Sep 19, 2012)

Thrilled you added the Friday class. I will be there.


----------



## mverta (Sep 20, 2012)

Still a few seats left for tomorrow's class! Should be as fun as it is informative...

_Mike


----------



## midphase (Sep 20, 2012)

Wouldn't an online class have unlimited seats?


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 20, 2012)

If I sign up, do I get one of those Kenny Bakers?  

(True SW fans will know exactly what I mean here).


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 20, 2012)

Online classes are bandwidth limited from my experience.
We used Justins TV and I forgot the first one, but when everyone has a mic and headset and chats at the same time it's a PITA, but I am sure MV has a plan in advance, and probably times where listening mutes the mics, etc.

Seems like a great idea though as I have seen this type of course work, especially when the videos are at a site where the students can come back and rewiew them as many times as they need.
Good Luck, wish I had time, maybe you can create a volume of videos and sell them after a certain amount of classes.
That I could do as I am a TIVO type of guy.

Cheers.


----------



## mverta (Sep 20, 2012)

The PowHow service can support an "unlimited" number of seats, yes, and the tech backbone works brilliantly. I've tested it with 30 people online at a time and there's no lagging, etc.

However, I kept the seat count limited because it's not a lecture - it's a two-way discussion, weighted heavily towards the speaker , and I want to be able to take as many questions or fulfill clarification requests, etc., as necessary. With too large a group, that may become impractical. 

In any case, there'll be a flurry of ideas and suggestions coming at you, and it should be fun, as well!

See you then!


_Mike


----------



## CalebAuston (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey Mike,
Are you still offering these classes for $30? I would be very interested if they are still available. Hope to hear back.
-Caleb


----------

